# New box truck and signage.



## escrap (Jan 31, 2012)

We bought this box truck some 2 or 3 months back. As you can see the power sign is not right, but it will be getting fixed. Tell me what you think about the rest of it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 31, 2012)

Thumbsup Zack.Personally,I do not think that anyone is even going to realize about the power sign.It looks great from where I am sitting.


----------



## joem (Feb 1, 2012)

YES I like success


----------



## Claudie (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## escrap (Feb 1, 2012)

Mic,

I guess since i am so use to what it should look like that for me it is just so wrong. It was the fault of the sign company so they will be fixing it free of charge.


----------



## glondor (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice! Can I borrow it? :lol: (no really, I have 86 file cabinets to move...) :lol:


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

Glad to see that you guys are having great sucess  

Sometimes I wish I did not have this fulltime JOB ;; :x Then I could spend more time on my HOBBY..  
I should get my second shop today (next door) with inclosed (private) living space. :lol: 

great job in only 2-2 1/2 years


----------



## kuma (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice work chief!  
As Mic says , the power sign looks sound as is , but if they're going to fix it for free , score! 8) 
( Note to self , tidy up the van , :lol: )
All the very best with it and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## Geo (Feb 1, 2012)

i see the problem with the sign. the | mark is too low in the semi-circle. i completely understand how you would find that it looks wrong. it has a certain face value since its in the publics face. companies use symbols such as this to identify the company and sometimes the logo is more well known than the actual company name.


----------



## joem (Feb 1, 2012)

ok I see it now, easy fix.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Feb 2, 2012)

I worked for a recycling company back in Jersey, he even had the sign on the roof, as we went into NYC and he wanted anyone looking down from the tall buildings to get the message.


----------

